# Help Me Find These Horses HELP ASAP!



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

What are your state and local laws concerning shelter? If you don't know that, you need to find out before you start trying to contact authorities. 

Many states _don't_ require shelter for horses as long as they have food and water.

Either they have NO hay or the hay they have, according to you, is moldy. So which is it concerning the hay? None, or moldy? 

How do you know for certain the hay is moldy? Did you actually see your neighbors cut and put it up? Or is that what you heard from someone else?

How do you know the Sheriff hasn't been out there? Are you home all day to watch the comings and goings of everyone?

If the horses really are in danger of starvation then I hope someone can do something. If they're just not being kept to your _personal_ satisfaction however, that's another thing entirely.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Can you phone another humane society to see what they suggest? Or call a local rescue and talk to them about it?


----------



## Tha Horse Slave (Dec 9, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> What are your state and local laws concerning shelter? If you don't know that, you need to find out before you start trying to contact authorities.
> 
> Many states _don't_ require shelter for horses as long as they have food and water. I think Ohio doesn't require a shelter. They have a barn but can't get in it because of the gates across the doors!
> 
> ...


 No they are NOT up to my level of "personnal" satisfaction! My horses are all in turn out blankets and brought in every night to a fresh stall! I'm *not saying every one should do this* but I would like some information on how to help get the ball rolling and not watch these animals starve away all winter. There is currently 4+ inches of snow on the ground and they are eating dried up weeds! You can see spines and ribs on some of them already. I really don't want to look at dead horses come spring!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Your first step is to find out just _what_ the law states concerning horses in your state and county. Until you do that, you're just barking blindly at the moon.

I admire the fact that you want to help, but you can't go off half cocked and hysterical. That will only turn off the authorities, not get their sympathies.

Research your laws concerning the care and keeping of horses in your area. Once you have that information, you can go to the authorities and present your concerns.

What plans do YOU have for these horses that you want to help? Rescues are full to bursting and can't take any more on. Are you willing and able to house and feed these animals, or do you just expect 
'the authorities' to do it? 

There may NOT be any place for these horses to go, even if it's determined that they're not being properly cared for. That's the unfortunate truth in this economy.

If your neighbors' hands are forced, the animals might even go to auction. I'm sure that's not what anyone wants to happen, but without the means to feed and care for them properly and the rescues unable to help, they may have no other choice.

Living there, you have to know that Ohio is a very depressed state and was that way _long_ before the economy tanked.

Screeching at me because I'm asking you to think logically and do your research _before_ you contact authorities, doesn't make you look very rational. 

Trust me, the authorities are going to see you as just another hysterical 'animal rights nut' who expects SOMETHING TO BE DONE without offering any actual solutions, unless you can argue rationally and cite laws and statutes.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Keep trying. Sometimes it takes multiple calls or have other people call also. When you do call, get names, if the person you're talking to can't help you, ask to speak to their supervisor and just keep going up the chain until you get to someone who can. In CA I know the animal rescue people are very busy and sometimes it requires more effort on my part. If you are sure these horses are being neglected, can't get a response from your closest humane society/animal control people, call your local radio/TV station and see if you can get them involved. As Speed Racer said though, have all your facts straight and be calm but serious about the situation.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

I live in Ohio too and the authorities here don't really care about the animals to be honest. I'd help you if I could. Is there any way you can take pictures of the farm? It would help us see the situation and you can get an opinion of a professional either online or near you. If your neighbors are concerned to then have them file a complaint too. The police will maybe come to their senses if there is more than one complaint.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Rissa - it likely has more to do with having their hands tied legally than not caring. The minimum care required in some localities is far below what many consider "proper" care.....so while a horse lover might look at the situation and see rampant abuse, the authorities must look at it from the legal standpoint and if the owner is meeting the bare minimum required, there is nothing they CAN do.
As for snapping pictures of someone's property - not the best advice and not the place of anyone but the authorities. Snapping and then posting them on the internet, even less of a good idea.


----------



## GoldRush (Dec 14, 2009)

If you called the sheriff's office about it, then call again, and keep calling until you get answers. I'm going to be real honest here, so be forewarned...
It sounds like you are in your teens (?) If so, they may not take you seriously. Have one of your parents call, and make an official report. Have them call to follow up. 
In this type of situation, you have to follow your *head,* not your heart/emotions. Is the hay they are getting *really* bad? Not "_is it what YOU would feed"._
Is their situation *really* bad? NOT _"Is this how I would keep MY horses?"_


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

GoldRush said:


> If you called the sheriff's office about it, then call again, and keep calling until you get answers. I'm going to be real honest here, so be forewarned...
> It sounds like you are in your teens (?) If so, they may not take you seriously. Have one of your parents call, and make an official report. Have them call to follow up.
> In this type of situation, you have to follow your *head,* not your heart/emotions. Is the hay they are getting *really* bad? Not "_is it what YOU would feed"._
> Is their situation *really* bad? NOT _"Is this how I would keep MY horses?"_


Agreed. Just because they don't have the same high standards that you do doesn't necessarily mean they are not taking care of their horses. Have you actually talked to them about your concerns for their horses?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If you can't get anyone to help then open your own wallet and buy some hay for them. If you need to tell the owner a story about how the hay needed to be moved and it was free to you. If it is that desperate of a situation then that is one solution. If it was me I would knock on the door and ask the owner why he was starving the horses but I tend to be straight forward.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Exactly Kevin. I can't name how many friends of mine have been turned in for horse abuse when it actually has turned out the horse had health problems.

Not saying that is the case here, but it's worth walking up and asking them rather than go behind their back and call the po-po out on them.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

yeh throw a bit of hay over to them,


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

themacpack said:


> Rissa - it likely has more to do with having their hands tied legally than not caring. The minimum care required in some localities is far below what many consider "proper" care.....so while a horse lover might look at the situation and see rampant abuse, the authorities must look at it from the legal standpoint and if the owner is meeting the bare minimum required, there is nothing they CAN do.
> As for snapping pictures of someone's property - not the best advice and not the place of anyone but the authorities. Snapping and then posting them on the internet, even less of a good idea.



Yeah thats true
Sorry I wasn't thinking


----------

